# sersn



## Der Anfänger (25. Februar 2005)

hi ich bin der Eric bin 14 Jahre alt und fange mit dem rennrad fahren an sobald das wetter passt. Das Fahhrad hab ich schon zu hause und jetzt warte ich nur noch auf gutes wetter

ich wohne in Fürth wem das nichts sagt gleich bei nürnberg also in Bayer

gut das wars erstmal 

mfg Eric


----------

